# De dues a peres



## Esbotzegat

Hola a tots!

Fa uns quants dies que m'assetja aquest dubte: com s'ha d'escriure l'expressió "de dues a peres"? A casa meva sempre l'hem feta servir molt, però no sé si a ningú més li deu sonar. Ho diem per indicar que una cosa succeeix amb molt poca freqüència, en intervals molt llargs de temps, de poca durada. Per exemple:

_"En saps res, del Pere? Tot i que viu a prop, només el veig de dues a peres i mai no tinc temps de parlar-hi."_

El problema és que la "e" de "peres" la fem tancada, així que no crec que "peres" es refereixi a les fruites. De totes maneres, encara que fos així, l'expressió tampoc no tindria cap mena de sentit literal.

Sigui com sigui, hi ha ningú que em pugui dir com cal escriure-ho? Gràcies!


----------



## Dixie!

Hola Esbotzegat,

Jo esta expressió no l'he sentit mai. De "dues a peres", de fet, no té cap sentit. Em recorda, però, una expressió molt semblant en castellà, "de uvas a peras".


----------



## PITU44

Hola,
Totalment d'acord amb en Dixie. Jo també ho he relacionat de seguida amb el "de uvas a peras" del castellà. Mai no ho he sentit en català com ho descrius tu Esbotzegat.


----------



## avellanainphilly

D'acord amb el que diuen els altres companys. Jo tampoc he sentit mai aquesta expressió en català. Esbotzegat, em sembla que a casa vostra heu creat el que en anglès s'ha batejat com eggcorn.


----------



## panjabigator

Es diu "de raïmes a peres" en català per traduir l'expressió castellana?


----------



## Esbotzegat

Hosti, "de raïmes a peres" no ho havia sentit mai XD

Ho he preguntat a ma mare i ella ho diu amb la e oberta. Potser sí que hem fet un "eggcorn" d'aquests, doncs, si a ningú més no li sona 

Per cert... Haig de dir que l'expressió castellana, si bé no puc dir que m'hagi semblat estranya, diria que mai no l'he dita i fins i tot m'ha semblat llunyana, com una cosa que mai no es diu.


----------



## Epilio

Tinc la mateixa impressió. De fet jamai havia sentit això de _de uvas a peras_.


----------



## Xiscomx

Doncs per aquí encara se sent dir molt en castellà qualsevol de les tres:
DLE.
*de uvas a brevas*, o *a peras*
1. locs. advs. coloqs. de tarde en tarde.

*de higos a brevas*
1. loc. adv. coloq. Muy de tarde en tarde.

Emperò en mallorquí ho deim de dues maneres distintes: una per expressar molt poca duració (avui per demà ~ *de Nadal a  Sant Esteve*) i l'altra per indicar de tard en tard (un llarg interval de temps ~ *de Sant Esteve a Nadal*); Sant Esteve és l'endemà de Nadal.


----------



## Circunflejo

Esbotzegat said:


> l'expressió castellana, si bé no puc dir que m'hagi semblat estranya, diria que mai no l'he dita i fins i tot m'ha semblat llunyana, com una cosa que mai no es diu.





Epilio said:


> Tinc la mateixa impressió. De fet jamai havia sentit això de _de uvas a peras_.


A Catalunya, potser, però a Castella, i tant que es fa servir.


----------



## Penyafort

Ni d'"_uves a peres_" (_uves_?! ), ni de "_raïms a peres_", ni tampoc "_de figues a figaflors_". 

Jo he sentit a dir un altre calc, _de Pasqües a Rams_, que algunes fonts accepten; si més no, aquest calc sembla més factible, per bé que jo sempre he dit dia del Ram o diumenge del Ram, en singular. M'estimo encara més, posats a fer, la frase d'en Xiscomx.

El problema ve quan la gent bilingüe es pensa que totes les expressions i dites han de tenir per força un equivalent igual de sucós en l'altra llengua, perquè no hi ha cap necessitat que això sigui així. La diglòssia, però, fa que ens sembli que el català quedi coix si no té una expressió semblant al castellà, i molts en fan automàticament un calc. El curiós és que a ningú no se li acut de fer el mateix quan passa inversament...

En català n'hi ha prou amb dir _*molt de tant en tant*_ o *de tard en tard*. Per als llargs intervals de temps no cal anar a collir fruita a l'hort.


----------

